# Big news from EW!



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=42759


----------



## Gusfmm (Aug 14, 2012)

What kind of instruments are we talking about? No clue from the long marketing-heavyweight article.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 14, 2012)

The best of the best?


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 14, 2012)

Some solo strings done in the same room as all the other Hollywood stuff would be great !!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 14, 2012)

Jay, can you help us understand what this is? The heavyweights listed are not programmers, AFAIK.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 14, 2012)

Why isn't this in Commercial Announcements?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 14, 2012)

synthetic @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> Why isn't this in Commercial Announcements?



I did not put it there because it is not a specific product with a release date, just a new set of collaborators. But if a mod feels that is where it should be, he can of course move it.


----------



## handz (Aug 14, 2012)

I got so lost in all those big names that in the end I do not know anything about what is going on.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 14, 2012)

No quite sure what kinds of instruments those kind of guys could produce, but I'm glad to see Doug kickin' some butt !!


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 14, 2012)

sounds like pop construction loop kits.


----------



## jleckie (Aug 14, 2012)

Considering Dougs stance on wanting to get away from orchestral libraries I think its safe to assume he wishes to return to his roots and do 'band' related instruments, i.e., guitars, Drum, Bass, etc.

Just a guess.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 14, 2012)

underwhelming news...


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 14, 2012)

more info please


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 14, 2012)

jleckie @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> Considering Dougs stance on wanting to get away from orchestral libraries I think its safe to assume he wishes to return to his roots and do 'band' related instruments, i.e., guitars, Drum, Bass, etc.
> 
> Just a guess.



Yes, mine too.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 14, 2012)

stonzthro @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> more info please



i don't think there is more info to be had yet, other than the fact that EW will be working with some majorly talented people it has not before.

In my experience, when really talented people work together, something good usually results.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2012)

deflective p.r. campaign
no content
lite beer type advert
try to create a buzz to distract potential buyers from actual recent EW news.
of course EW has still never officially mentioned the recent changes.
I guess they figure if it's ignored long enough,it never happened.
underwhelming it is.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 14, 2012)

For those who do not know, if you mosey over to Gearslutz and search any recent EW thread, you will probably find kgdrum there spreading the anti-EW word.

Which is of course, his perfect right. However, as a couple of people in another thread here pointed out, the knee jerk anti-EW stuff gets tiresome and I think probably there could be more productive ways for him to spend his time.

But that it is his choice.


----------



## devastat (Aug 14, 2012)

Perhaps It's gonna be called Fab Five. 8)


----------



## IFM (Aug 14, 2012)

Master series eh? I guess you'll need a Cray to run those. Now if they were Kontakt instruments... :D


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2012)

If you weren't so defensive,you might have noticed I actually praised a couple of people I've had great experiences with from EW in the GS thread.
fwiw I don't have EW hate,as a customer who spent thousands of dollars on many EW libraries over the years I don't like the direction they've taken since the move to PLAY,I don't like the conduct and censorship perpetrated on the EW/SOL forum & yes I don't like the m.o. of ignoring the issues many people besides myself have questioned.
Only to get vague answers & have never been addressed openly or honestly by anyone from from EW that even admits they know what happened.
I'm not the only person who's asked these questions.
I guess I should be happy to get half baked passive aggressive danced around answers from a paid "spokesman" who try's to give non -answers and change the subject.
I haven't said anything in this thread really different than anyone else,have I touched a nerve?
Maybe you should have your wife call a plumber.
Best regards,


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 14, 2012)

kgdrum @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> If you weren't so defensive,you might have noticed I actually praised a couple of people I've had great experiences with From EW in the GS thread.
> fwiw I don't have EW hate,as a customer who spent thousands of dollars on many EW libraries over the years I don't like the direction they've taken since the move to PLAY,I don't like the conduct and censorship perpetrated on the EW/SOL forum & yes I don't like the m.o. of ignoring the issues many people besides myself have questioned.
> Only to get vague answers & have never been addressed openly or honestly by anyone from from EW that even admits they know what happened.
> I'm not the only person who's asked these questions.
> ...



1. I have noticed that you praised some individuals.

2. I did not use the word "hate".

3. When I have definitive answers to give that either I can personally verify or that I have been told are factual i give them. When I cannot and/or do not, I am not specific.

4. The SOL forum rules are clearly posted. If you don't like them, you don't like them but they are what EW wants them to be.

5. No, you did not hit a nerve. I only called you out in this thread because I have been encountering you on the other forum as well. Notice that I did not insult you, ridicule you, or try to demonize you, only suggested that there were more productive ways for you to spend your time that writing so many negative posts about EW, though it is your right, And I stand by that.

Before I took this job, I spent the bulk of my posting time praising companies and products that I liked rather than making negative comments about ones I did not. I think it was a better approach because intelligent people could surmise from what I did not praise what I did not like without commenting on the company or product.

But hey, that's just me


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2012)

Well if you want to look at thread counts & post history,I'm not actually spending very much time posting on EW related threads.
I have not demonized you or anyone else associated with EW.
I have stated I didn't like the move to Play which myself as well as many other users have stated(consumers)felt was a major step in the wrong direction.
I've also mentioned my displeasure with some of EW's methods and procedures etc....
I don't need your stamp of approval on my statements or guidance from a sponsored employee with an agenda to stay employed on how to better manage my time on this or any other forum.
But really thanks for the genuine concern and life guidance suggestions.

I do praise developers who's work and business practices I respect.
If you want to try to single me out as a bad guy for stating as I see it,go for it!
Just another way to change the subject and never answer the actual questions numerous users have wanted answered.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 14, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> In my experience, when really talented people work together, something good usually results.



You sure about that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o3O_StooFg


----------



## Arbee (Aug 14, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Aug 15 said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, when really talented people work together, something good usually results.
> ...


+1 ...sometimes good results, sometimes just an "egofest" in my experience :wink:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 14, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Aug 15 said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, when really talented people work together, something good usually results.
> ...



Actually, I kind of like that record. ~o)


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Aug 15, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> RiffWraith @ Tue Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Wed Aug 15 said:
> ...



Actually , me too ... and it also brings back some good memories ... o


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 15, 2012)

For those of you who ARE interested the following exchange was on the SOL forum:

Originally Posted by Geocranium :￼
" hope East West isn't turning away from its soundtrack/orchestral work. That's the best kind of stuff!"

Admin:
"f course not, we have a lot of new products for soundtrack/orchestral work planned or in production, but we have always produced other genres as well, and wish to produce some new products that only producers of this calibre can achieve. There will be more details closer to release."


----------

